# Atomos NEWS!!! R5 + ninja V = 5k ProResRAW



## Berde (Sep 27, 2021)

Just received! Thank you for reaching out to us and thank you for your patience on this. We have now released a Public beta AtomOS 10.68 for Ninja V that enables up to 5Kp30 recording from the Canon EOS R5. You can download the beta firmware from: https://www.atomos.com/product-support "This Public Beta Firmware enables ProRes RAW recording at up to 5Kp30 from the Canon EOS R5 via the Ninja V. Your EOS R5’s firmware needs to be updated to 1.4.0 to enable RAW Output via HDMI. You can download the camera firmware from your regional Canon website. Do not install this Beta if you’re not planning to record RAW from an EOS R5 with your Ninja V."  Praying for Davinci Resolve ProRes Raw support!!!


----------



## Besisika (Sep 28, 2021)

Installed, from a first glance, looks great. Thanks.


----------

